

Ask HN: Best way to distribute multi-GB dataset? - ggoodale

I&#x27;m in the process of shutting down Word2[1], an MMO scrabble-like word game we built for Node Knockout back in 2010.  The game&#x27;s world is amazing - ~265MM tiles, ~123MM played words, over 1MM unique players. Once all personally identifiable information has been removed, I&#x27;d like to provide it to interested parties to play with. The clean dataset will be ~15GB compressed - what&#x27;s the preferred way to share multi-GB files these days? Bittorrent, S3 (probably Requester Pays unless there&#x27;s another option with manageable costs), or something else? Suggestions welcome.<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;massivelyfun.com&#x2F;saying-goodbye&#x2F;
======
markcarlson
[http://archiveteam.org](http://archiveteam.org)

~~~
ggoodale
Rad! Haven't run across Archive Team before. Looking into them now.

------
willmacdonald
Bittorrent Sync

------
logn
Sourceforge

~~~
ggoodale
Interesting - hadn't considered that possibility. Thanks! I'll look into it.

------
0x006A
Bittorrent

~~~
ggoodale
Seems reasonable, though given the size of the file I'm probably going to have
to host it somewhere for seeding purposes rather than just parking it on my
home fileserver (yay Comcast monopoly in my area).

~~~
davidbanham
How about a torrent hosted on s3?

[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonS3/latest/dev/S3Torrent.htm...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonS3/latest/dev/S3Torrent.html)

~~~
ggoodale
Looks like that only works for 5GB files or less, which is a shame.

